# January SMF Challenge -Hidden Heart Swirl



## galaxyMLP (Jan 4, 2018)

Hello all! Thank you so much for your patience with me! I really appreciate it! I hope you enjoy this month’s challenge. 

Welcome to the January 2018 SMF Soap Challenge! 

PLEASE BE SURE TO READ THIS FIRST (and ALL Rules)-

General Rules:
1. The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

NOW
This month’s challenge is to create a Hidden Swirl Heart soap. The idea behind this soap is that a concentric circle design is created and when a skewer is drawn into the soap, it will create a heart design when cut in half. 

SMF Challenge specific rules:

You must use at least 3 colors 
The design must be cut in half at the end. 
You may use a loaf mold or a slab mold for this design. 
You may have one or many hearts per soap. 
The heart must be hidden; it can not be painted on the surface of the soap. 

You may modify this method as you see fit to achieve a well defined Hidden Heart! I’m looking forward to seeing what you all develop! Hot process and melt and pour are welcome as long as the Hidden Swirl aspect is kept in tact. 


*If you are unsure whether or not your design falls in line with the rules, please ask immediately so that you have enough time to make a soap. You can pm me or ask on the thread.

Challenge Entry Thread Opens January 20, 2017.
Challenge Entry Thread Closes January 26, 2017.
Survey for choosing the winning choices opens immediately the 26th.
Winners Announced January 30th, 2017.

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on November 17, 2017 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date November 26, 2017 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on November 30, 2017. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.[


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 4, 2018)

This method is being developed by all of you. I know it is possible based on what I have done. But it is not perfected by any means! Together we can develop this technique into a beautiful Swirl! Please feel free to experiment and share your findings (if you want). 


Finished soap (see the Heart in bottom right?)





Video:

https://youtu.be/efLZacIuXdQ

Note: try dragging the skewer a variety of ways to see how your soap changes! I wanted to try giving the end of the soap. Also try dragging the skewer through before adding the final layer of soap. You may get better results that way! 

I hope you are not discouraged from experimenting. I’m looking forward to seeing the new soaps we all come up with.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 4, 2018)

Entry list: 

1.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 4, 2018)

Entry list: 

1. Kittish


----------



## Primrose (Jan 4, 2018)

Just watched the video, seems like something I'd like to try but is it possible to get more information on how the soap was cut please? I'm a bit confused about that


----------



## dibbles (Jan 4, 2018)

Entry list: 

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 4, 2018)

Primrose, absolutely!! 

The soap is not cut like a normal bar. It is cut to make a thick, rectangular bar and then that is cut horizontally across the center to reveal the hidden design. Like a mantra swirl if you have seen those. 

Let me get pictures or a video to put up!

Edit: 

I cut it just like this soap in this video (start at 6 minutes) 

https://youtu.be/-AqRcmQVnBg


 I have a few tips that make most of the measurements unnecessary. Use a standard bar of soap and lay it flat over the finished soap. That will give you a gauge of where to cut it without measuring. I’ll get a picture of that.


----------



## newbie (Jan 4, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 4, 2018)

galaxyMLP said:


> Primrose, absolutely!!
> 
> The soap is not cut like a normal bar. It is cut to make a thick, rectangular bar and then that is cut horizontally across the center to reveal the hidden design. Like a mantra swirl if you have seen those.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you! And would the same apply if you use a slab mould?


----------



## earlene (Jan 4, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray!  I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 4, 2018)

Newbie, it should be! As long as the soap is cut horizontally at the end and the spirit of the challenge is upheld (which I know you are all about!) 

Can’t wait to see the results.



Primrose said:


> Thank you! And would the same apply if you use a slab mould?





Yes, you would just pour a slab 2x thicker than usual, cut the soaps as normal -or use the regular dividers if your mold has them-, then cut them in half horizontally. You would have 2x the amount of soap you would normally get from the mold. Keep this in mind as you choose your mold size and double the batch size you normally use in that slab mold.


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 5, 2018)

I'm bummed, I won't have time, but this looks cool!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone.  I'll try.


----------



## isha (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish<br />
2. dibbles - <3 this!<br />
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!<br />
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.<br />
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....<br />
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!<br />
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone.  I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited  will be my 1st entry.  I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone.  I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited  will be my 1st entry.  I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with 1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with 1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 5, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with 1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 5, 2018)

For my own reference, I made a cutting guide to wrap my brain around the cutting technique. 

- This diagram shows a skinny mold (since that's what I have lol).
- You'd start with the pink cuts, then do the blue cuts.

Does this look about right?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 5, 2018)

toxikon, I think if you start with the pink cut lines, you would then want to cut the bars in half the other way. So, rather than each of the bars as pictured would be cut top to bottom rather than front to back. It would be cut like a Taiwan or mantra swirl. I haven't had very much coffee yet, so I don't know if I'm explaining it right.


----------



## earlene (Jan 5, 2018)

The blue line is the horizontal cut, so I think you've got it right if you follow how the tutorial video shows this being done.  You lay out the concentric circles on the first surface, which is about where the blue line is, therefore cutting along the center of the heart (after the heart is swirled into the circles of course), then you end up with the hidden hearts showing.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 5, 2018)

Here is a video showing how I think this is cut. Start at 5:24 for the cutting.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=af4Rd4w5WAc[/ame]


----------



## toxikon (Jan 5, 2018)

Judging by the that video, I think my diagram is correct! Unless I'm missing something glaringly obvious lol.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 5, 2018)

toxikon said:


> 1. Kittish
> 2. dibbles - <3 this!
> 3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with 1. Kittish
> 2. dibbles - <3 this!
> ...


14. SoapAddict415


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 5, 2018)

toxikon said:


> For my own reference, I made a cutting guide to wrap my brain around the cutting technique.
> 
> - This diagram shows a skinny mold (since that's what I have lol).
> - You'd start with the pink cuts, then do the blue cuts.
> ...



I hope I've followed this, please correct me if I've misunderstood:

So the hidden circles that get swirled into hearts are face up in the centre of the loaf, and the horizontal (blue line) cut reveals them?


----------



## amd (Jan 5, 2018)

Originally Posted by toxikon  View Post
1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with 1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 5, 2018)

Toxicon, you got it. Your diagram looks correct. 

Saltedfig, that is correct as well. 

I’m so impressed by all the diagrams! Wow!


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 5, 2018)

First attempt is in the mold. I had the adrenaline shakes going on, and my only question is if my hearts will show when I cut tomorrow. I'm wondering if I got the depth right. My batter behaved as well I could have ever hoped, so...fingers crossed!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 5, 2018)

OK, I think I understand how I was misreading the diagram. Sorry for any confusion. I can’t read maps well either.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 5, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Sorry for any confusion.


Don't be - I was having trouble with how it worked.

I have to watch multiple video's to understand which way cuts go, when I'm following someone else's idea.

Your link, along with toxicon's original picture, helped me with galaxyMLP's hidden concentric hearts idea, so thank you!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 5, 2018)

I just bought some lye so I could try tonight. Tuesdays & Fridays are supposed to be my "home alone" days but DH decided that he wanted to give me "quality time". I usually don't mind but I really had my heart set on having the apartment to myself to make soap in peace. Does that make me selfish?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 5, 2018)

Originally Posted by toxikon View Post
1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 5, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I just bought some lye so I could try tonight. Tuesdays & Fridays are supposed to be my "home alone" days but DH decided that he wanted to give me "quality time". I usually don't mind but I really had my heart set on having the apartment to myself to make soap in peace. Does that make me selfish?





Absolutely not! Soaping time is relaxing time! And sometimes it’s nice to be alone to focus.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 6, 2018)

So to be clear, one side of the cut bar of soap should be plain and the other side should have a heart. Right?

The cut is exactly like the lotus swirl I believe


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 6, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I just bought some lye so I could try tonight. Tuesdays & Fridays are supposed to be my "home alone" days but DH decided that he wanted to give me "quality time". I usually don't mind but I really had my heart set on having the apartment to myself to make soap in peace. Does that make me selfish?



No it doesn't, not in my book anyway!!!!


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 6, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> I just bought some lye so I could try tonight. Tuesdays & Fridays are supposed to be my "home alone" days but DH decided that he wanted to give me "quality time". I usually don't mind but I really had my heart set on having the apartment to myself to make soap in peace. Does that make me selfish?



No way! I think it's very healthy that you enjoy your time alone and don't have a need for anyone else to entertain you. It is, in no way, a reflection of how much you love your husband. Finding your zen in making soap makes you a better wife!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 6, 2018)

Soapprentice said:


> So to be clear, one side of the cut bar of soap should be plain and the other side should have a heart. Right?
> 
> The cut is exactly like the lotus swirl I believe





Yes. That’s right! Just like the lotus and mantra swirl.


----------



## neonstudy (Jan 6, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'
17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 6, 2018)

First fail is in the mold. It's been skewered since I knew it wasn't going according to plan. I like the colors, so I think it will be fine, just no hearts in this one.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks everyone


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 6, 2018)

Cut my first try this morning.....definitely not entry-worthy, but I feel like I'm on the right track. I just need to tweak my technique a bit, I think. I didn't like the edges of my hearts. I'm going to try again, and if I like the next one better, I'll post pics of the non-entry.


----------



## psfred (Jan 7, 2018)

Being a glutton for punishment I tried a hidden heart swirl this evening.  Not gonna work very well, colors are all wierd (used some bacon fat, turned yellow, so the base color is off) and I don't think this will be anything but ugly soap, but we shall see.

If the design comes out anywhere near a heart, I'll get some red mica and try for real.  Green and orange just look like serbert.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 7, 2018)

I am not well, so I may not participate, but I am going to add my name to the list.

Hope this is not stupid question:  you will see the heart from both sides after you cut it, as long as is not touching the four corners, right?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 7, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'
17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo
18. SunRiseArts


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 7, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> I am not well, so I may not participate, but I am going to add my name to the list.
> 
> Hope this is not stupid question:  you will see the heart from both sides after you cut it, as long as is not touching the four corners, right?





Sorry you are not feeling well but glad you have signed up. 

I’m not sure I understand your question. You will be able to see the heart on one side of each bar of soap. Every soap will have a matching “other half” soap bar. Does that clarify it?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 7, 2018)

galaxyMLP said:


> Sorry you are not feeling well but glad you have signed up.
> 
> I’m not sure I understand your question. You will be able to see the heart on one side of each bar of soap. Every soap will have a matching “other half” soap bar. Does that clarify it?


 

sorry not really.  As I see your picture the heart is going to be center in the soap, and they will all have it, on both sides on 1 bar.  Right?  I hope I am explaining myself ....

Main reason I ask is because I thought if I could sort of do an MP bar, but it seems almost impossible, unless I make a bar in 2 colors, swirl it, cut a heart, and put it in the center of the soap.  Not inside to be discovered with usage.

And Thanks.  The weather is playing a number on me ....


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 7, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'
17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo
18. SunRiseArts ��
19. Mommycarlson - Fine, you talked me into it!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 7, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> sorry not really.  As I see your picture the heart is going to be center in the soap, and they will all have it, on both sides on 1 bar.  Right?  I hope I am explaining myself ....





No, it will only be on one side of every bar. Not both sides. It will be on the internal cut face. This would make it feasible for melt and pour if you can use a soap that stays fluid (I’ve read there are some suspension bases that do). 

The top and bottom of your mold will not have the heart design on them (unless you add additional design elements to it). Only the center of your soap pour will have the heart. So when you slice the loaf or slab in half, it will expose the heart design. 

Does that clarify things? If not, I’ll try to post another video.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 7, 2018)

"...No, it will only be on one side of every bar. Not both sides. It will be on the internal cut face...."

If a person cut more than two bars out of a slab, wouldn't there be at least one bar with hearts on both sides?

I sometimes cut skinny bars -- half the thickness of my normal bars, but the same width and height -- to give out as samples, which is why my mind is thinking along these lines.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 7, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> "...No, it will only be on one side of every bar. Not both sides. It will be on the internal cut face...."
> 
> If a person cut more than two bars out of a slab, wouldn't there be at least one bar with hearts on both sides?
> 
> I sometimes cut skinny bars -- half the thickness of my normal bars, but the same width and height -- to give out as samples, which is why my mind is thinking along these lines.



That's what I'm thinking. I'm planning on using one of my regular loaf molds, and splitting it into thirds horizontally, so the middle slab will have the design on both sides, but the top and bottom slabs will only have it on one face.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 7, 2018)

Everyone please note: 

I will be allowing column molds as well for this challenge. It has come to my attention that this technique may be able to be applied to those molds and I’d like to encourage that creativity.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 7, 2018)

Yay! Hearts and circles seem to go so nice together. Thanks, Galaxy!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 7, 2018)

Tanks, that is why I was confused, because the instructions say:
"
You must use at least 3 colors 
The design must be cut in half at the end. 
The heart must be hidden; it can not be painted on the surface of the soap "

So I am guessing you just want the colors not to show on the sides.

Suspension MP bases has nothing to do with being able to do swirls or colors, if my understanding is correct.  It only means your additives will not sink to the bottom of the mold as the soap dries.  Because generally, they do.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 8, 2018)

SRA, I see where I need to clarify some things in the directions. 

The idea is that the sides will not have the design. If you decide to cut multiple thin soaps out of the mold that is a-ok. What I didn’t want to see was someone who created a circle on top of a finished soap and dragged a skewer through that. That defeats the purpose of the challenge as it will only sit on top of the soap and will not be embedded within. 

You also may not just use pre-created hearts and imbed those into the soap. 

What you pour must create a design that has vertical height in the mold. It must not be visible from the sides (if a little bit shows, that ok).

Edit: 

You are right that that is what suspension bases are designed for. My understanding is that suspension bases have longer periods of cool down time with higher viscosity that allows for swirling in MP soap. Otherwise, it all just blends together. I know I have tried it with regular bases and I just can not achieve a time for swirling. However, you can probably make it work better than I can!


----------



## toxikon (Jan 8, 2018)

I have a fun plan for this soap! Hopefully I'll get my entry done in the next couple days.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks, Galaxy, for being so willing to explain and clarify your goals for the challenge. I appreciate your patience and thoroughness. I can see it's not easy being a host for this type of challenge, but you come through with flying colors! Again, thank you!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 8, 2018)

Got it!  Thank you Galaxy!  I just did not want to mess up 


And ditto to what DeeAnna said.  I have been a host in art forums, and is not easy to keep up and please everyone.  Thanks you for being the hostess with the mostess!!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 8, 2018)

Thanks for the kind words! 

Normally I can edit the main thread but it seems that functionality is gone? I really want to update the main rules location with the clarifications to reduce confusion. I think I need to contact the mods on this one.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 9, 2018)

So, I made my try... Let’s just say I was over ambitious... I hope the soap qualifies and will indeed be a hidden heart soap and not just a soap with blops and as I won’t get time for other try, it’s going to be my entry and everyone will get to see it too.. yay!


----------



## Kittish (Jan 9, 2018)

My first try is in the mold. I almost forgot to swirl it, and the swirl may or may not have worked. I also didn't use enough pigment in my main color. Will have to wait and see how it turns out.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 9, 2018)

First try done and cut. It was eerie to do that one bold swipe through the batter, not knowing what, if anything, my chopstick was doing to the colors. I have to confess it was sooo tempting to swoop and swirl some more, but I stomped on that notion and stopped at just the one swipe. 

Yep, I got hearts. <whew!>


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm still debating which mold to use. I hope I am allowed to do more than just a single swipe through the mold?? If not, I've got to rethink my design.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 9, 2018)

My second attempt gave me some heart-ish shapes, but you do need to use some imagination.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 9, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> First try done and cut. It was eerie to do that one bold swipe through the batter, not knowing what, if anything, my chopstick was doing to the colors. I have to confess it was sooo tempting to swoop and swirl some more, but I stomped on that notion and stopped at just the one swipe.
> 
> Yep, I got hearts. <whew!>



Yea, it kind of was. Mine was thick enough by the time I remembered about doing the design that it left tracks that I had to bang the mold on the counter to get closed. Eep. Hope I didn't leave any gaping holes in my soap. I hope I get hearts...



mx6inpenn said:


> I'm still debating which mold to use. I hope I am allowed to do more than just a single swipe through the mold?? If not, I've got to rethink my design.



As I understand it, it's one swipe through each of your columns of color inside the body of the soap. I did short swipes on mine, one per column, aiming to go through the middle of each one.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 9, 2018)

I truly don't think there is any special limit on the number of swipes. I'm afraid I've got a serious case of tunnel vision about how to make this design because I'm trying to not get distracted and screw up.  Please don't take anything I say as The Way to make the heart pattern, cuz it's not.

I can't think of how I'd make a heart other than making one swipe through the center of each column of soap that's supposed to be the heart. My design had just one heart to make, so I did just one swipe. But maybe there's a way to create a heart design with more than one swipe, and I'm just not seeing it. And that's okay -- I'm sure there are many ways to do this design and get great results. My way is just one way. 

I don't mean to mislead anyone -- I was describing my particular design method and didn't think that others might approach it differently.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 9, 2018)

Unless the cut is just spectacular, I'm thinking I'm going to wind up making another run at this one. My loaf is out of the mold. Partial gel is clearly evident, it didn't quite gel all the way to the ends. Not going to try to CPOP after the fact, since I don't expect this batch to be my entry, and even partially gelled it'll still be fine as soap after it cures. I have people who'll be more than happy to take a bar or two off my hands no matter how it winds up looking. 

I used some puppy paw molds for some of my extra batter, and those came out looking cute as heck. Though my blue wound up being green because of my fragrance. I've also got mustaches and a shell, but those are still too soft to take out of their molds. The paws were inside the insulated box with my loaf, but there wasn't room for the others. I think the extra warmth is why I was able to take them out of the mold already.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 9, 2018)

Well that was a total and utter failure. In 15 seconds flat my batter went from liquid to play-doh. Didn't even have time to mix in a colour.  I don't know if it was the vinegar, 20% butters or FO but I am so disappointed! I'll have to try again with a basic Castile or something.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 9, 2018)

mx6inpenn said:


> I'm still debating which mold to use. I hope I am allowed to do more than just a single swipe through the mold?? If not, I've got to rethink my design.





If you are planning to do multiple hearts in the same soap, you are welcome to do multiple swipes. I had envisioned doing lots of little hearts and pulling the chopstick through all of them as an idea for this challenge! 

You should have one swipe per concentric circle though. Otherwise you would get another shape other than a heart.

Lots of people posting about attempts today. I’m proud of all of the experimenting! Can’t wait to see the cuts!


----------



## Kittish (Jan 9, 2018)

Yep, this is a do-over. I got ONE decent looking heart. Looks like I completely missed a couple of the columns.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 10, 2018)

I cut mine today...well, there is indeed a heart and I am glad for that.. though the other 2 columns ended up looking like a peach and a human heart, the middle one looked good and I am happy with it.. after pouring a layer of surrounding batter, I realised that I didn’t add FO and added it then which let to thick trace and slight change in colour due to vanillin in it.. 4 colours it is! It will be entry and yes, I will add peaches and human heart too..


----------



## isha (Jan 10, 2018)

My 1st attempt was failure though the colors were great.  It came out as autumn leaves rather then the heart.. 

I tried it exactly like the video posted by galaxy..  I think my batter thickened while I poured the colours. 
So I made a second attempt..  N the hearts came out beautifully but the colours look a little dull..  The base color looked dark enough to contrast the heart while mixing..  It lightened before the cut.  I'm hoping the colours turns dark again over periods of time


----------



## scard (Jan 10, 2018)

Is it too late to join in?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 10, 2018)

Not to late at all - please do join in! Just put your name on the entry list, and you have until the entry thread closes to upload an entry. It's fun!


----------



## scard (Jan 10, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'
17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo
18. SunRiseArts ��
19. Mommycarlson - Fine, you talked me into it!  
20. Scard- Time to get my feet wet?!


----------



## Kittish (Jan 10, 2018)

toxikon said:


> Well that was a total and utter failure. In 15 seconds flat my batter went from liquid to play-doh. Didn't even have time to mix in a colour.  I don't know if it was the vinegar, 20% butters or FO but I am so disappointed! I'll have to try again with a basic Castile or something.





isha said:


> My 1st attempt was failure though the colors were great.  It came out as autumn leaves rather then the heart..
> 
> I tried it exactly like the video posted by galaxy..  I think my batter thickened while I poured the colours.
> So I made a second attempt..  N the hearts came out beautifully but the colours look a little dull..  The base color looked dark enough to contrast the heart while mixing..  It lightened before the cut.  I'm hoping the colours turns dark again over periods of time



C'mon! Pics! I can't be the only one to put up pics of my fails!


----------



## neonstudy (Jan 10, 2018)

I'll post a fail tonight!  My first attempt was very blobby, the "heart" section was too large. I made a second attempt, and made smaller blobs, so had 2 "hearts" in each soap. I'm thinking that might be my entry, but it's not very impressive.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 10, 2018)

Kittish said:


> C'mon! Pics! I can't be the only one to put up pics of my fails!



I'll post mine in the Soap Fail thread tonight. I didn't even have time to ATTEMPT a hidden heart swirl, let alone add a colour, so it's probably not relevant in this one.

BUT - silver lining - I did manage to mush some of my activated charcoal into the loaf and it came out in a cool marble effect!


----------



## psfred (Jan 10, 2018)

Well, first attempt was a bust, I think the soap was too fluid and my "hearts" became thin swirls of no real shape.

I will try again this weekend, I have a trick planned that may work out.  

Not that I need anything else to do, or any more soap....


----------



## neonstudy (Jan 10, 2018)

Here is my first failed attempt. Not quite sure what it reminds me of. Tadpole?


----------



## dibbles (Jan 11, 2018)

neonstudy said:


> Here is my first failed attempt. Not quite sure what it reminds me of. Tadpole?



A manta ray!


----------



## psfred (Jan 11, 2018)

Better than my first attempt!  I'll post some pics tomorrow, was busy insulating in the garage tonight.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 11, 2018)

neonstudy said:


> Here is my first failed attempt. Not quite sure what it reminds me of. Tadpole?



It reminds me of hibiscus flower for some reason..! Beautiful colurs


----------



## isha (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey kittish...  . 
Here my failure attempt pic


----------



## Kittish (Jan 11, 2018)

isha said:


> Hey kittish...  .
> Here my failure attempt pic View attachment 27104



I love those colors!


----------



## amd (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow Isha! Love those colors! I did beat down the bad vibes in my head and made my soap last night. I will have to wait until tonight to cut it. I used sunflower to help slow down my trace and that seems to make a softer bar too. Here's my in the mold pic lol.


----------



## isha (Jan 11, 2018)

Thanks amd.. I also loved ghe colours..  Disappointed it didn't turn out to be a heart.. 
Made another  but the colours r dull...


----------



## Misschief (Jan 11, 2018)

isha said:


> Hey kittish...  .
> Here my failure attempt pic View attachment 27104



Isha, those look like autumn leaves. Very pretty!


----------



## Traumabrew (Jan 11, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'
17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo
18. SunRiseArts ��
19. Mommycarlson - Fine, you talked me into it! 
20. Scard- Time to get my feet wet?!
21. Traumabrew


----------



## earlene (Jan 11, 2018)

I finally made my first attempt.  It's in the oven now for CPOP.  My guess is it may not come out as planned because I used the SB just a tad more than necessary and by the time I started pouring the concentric circles, it had thickened more than desired.  We shall see tomorrow when I cut the bars.


----------



## amd (Jan 12, 2018)

I think I screwed up my entry... I cut my loaf in sections and then I cut one section into bars. I cut it correctly, that's not the problem. The problem is that I majorly suck at hand cutting, so my first section has horridly wonky bars. So I decided to use my multi bar cutter (I don't have a single bar, unfortunately...) which cut the bars perfectly but also sliced an end cut from the "top" and "bottom" side of each bar, so my heart is no longer "hidden". Still a good entry, or not?


----------



## earlene (Jan 12, 2018)

My first attempt rejects are pictured below.  It was a dual lye,  33% concentration soap with vinegar.  I cut it about 5 hours after  putting into mold, and it's not at all cleaned up.  As I said before, I  overdid it with the swirl because I couldn't resist the urge to do more  than the one swipe through the 4 concentric circles.   Still I did  actually get one heart as planned.  The rest looks not at all like  hearts, but one is a lovely budding flower, somewhat reminiscent of a  fuschia or a Pitcher Plant flower.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 12, 2018)

Oh, it's HARD to not swipe more than once! Nice color combination, Earlene -- good eye.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 12, 2018)

Earlene, you just switched a lightbulb on for me. I was looking for the whole pour to be heart shaped (all the rings). Thanks to your example, I understand that the heart appears within the circle. Doh! I'll have to go look at what I've made with new eyes, although I'm pretty sure there isn't a heart to be found.

Pretty soap - nice colors! Thanks for posting.


----------



## isha (Jan 12, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Isha, those look like autumn leaves. Very pretty!


Thanks..  I also thought the same


----------



## toxikon (Jan 13, 2018)

Attempt #2 in the mold. I had the opposite problem this time - my batter took FOREVER to trace lol. And I poured it very thin so we'll see what happens.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm set up to make my second attempt, I should be able to get it mixed up and in the mold this afternoon. I had a sort of minor epiphany about how this technique should work (or else I'm just slow on the uptake and finally got it). For the column of color for the hidden heart- the goal is NOT to layer colors all the way up. It's to make nested concentric rings of color, kind of like if you sank a multi colored tree trunk into the soap batter.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 13, 2018)

I've made one try so far. Try #2 is coming soon after some pink colorant arrives, hopefully on Monday. Anyways, for try #1 I did an in-the-pot swirl. It's not exactly making concentric rings, like you're saying Kittish, but it should create wisps of the colors throughout the "heart" area, so theoretically anywhere I'd cut to reveal the heart, there should be the 2+ colors.


----------



## Traumabrew (Jan 13, 2018)

Ok, this is my first attempt.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 13, 2018)

That last one looks like a butterfly! Actually, several of them do.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 14, 2018)

Well I'm sure my first attempt is no good. Used a regular recipe and an FO blend I've used at least 5 times in that recipe, with never a bit of a problem.  Tonight it riced. After I started pouring. That's a new one for me. I did an ipt swirl to pour my circles, so I doubt the different colors will be visible now. Then to top it all off, it started separating after I finished my skewer swipes. I'm hoping it reabsorbs in the next little bit so I don't have to mix it again an just have an ugly color blah batch. Its not a huge deal if it is, its for my 17 yo son who doesn't really care what it looks like so long as it smells like he wants.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 14, 2018)

This is way harder than it looks.  I did one with a column, but now I feel is a cheat!


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2018)

*Traumabrew*, I see some hearts.

My second attempt is in the oven for an overnight slumber party.  I have pre-named them, having chosen colors to represent my chosen name for this soap.  With that kind of positive thought process, I am hopeful they will be exactly what I was going for.   

I used the same recipe as my first attempt and refrained from over stick blending and also did a single line through each hidden circle.  I used a pencil to mark where to start & end each swipe, before putting the top layer to cover up the circles, so I expect they will look more like hearts this time.

Two molds with different sized hearts was my plan as well.  I used a small mold for tiny hearts in tiny soap (for travel-sized bars), and another mold for 2 regular sized bars.  It went pretty well, using squirt bottles because I need more control of the batter with the smaller molds.  I much prefer using the squirt bottles to pour spouts; so much more control over where the batter goes.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 14, 2018)

Made an attempt tonight that is currently chilling out in the fridge, wooooooo! Can't wait to cut it. Though I think I may just have an interesting mix of colours rather than a defined heart, everything has been accelerating on me lately so I was so focused on keeping it fluid that I think it was TOO thin when I poured. Oops


----------



## mx5inpenn (Jan 14, 2018)

My separated attempt did not reabsorb.   Hopefully I'll have time to give it another try on Wednesday.


----------



## earlene (Jan 14, 2018)

Over confidence in my soap plan didn't pan out as expected.  I have no idea why, but it's still soft.  Maybe I mismeasured something, although it didn't seem that way.  It did leak a bit out of one of the molds, but the other mold has no possible leakage points, so none there.  The softness is equal in both molds, so it's not from the small bit of leakage from the one.  The recipe was the exact same one I used for my first attempt, with the only difference being soaping cooler and being careful not to over SB.  Batter began to thicken as I worked with the circles, so all seemed to be moving along as expected.  So strange.  I am leaving it in the oven today (re-heated to encourage gel and hoping it will harden up) and hoping for the best.  

I may make another batch later tonight or in the morning just because I am not sure this one will come together.


----------



## SaltedFig (Jan 15, 2018)

I'm so busy the rest of this week I'm not sure I'll be able to have more than one attempt at this, fingers crossed it works.

I think we are going to be inundated with hearts this Valentines (thanks GalaxyMLP!)


----------



## Kittish (Jan 15, 2018)

I have what I think is attempt number 2 in a nice, cozy oven along with several extra molds worth. 

Question for galaxyMLP: Is it acceptable to build the soap up to the point just before the solid color covers the design, do the swipe through the colors, then hide the design with the base color?


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

As it happens, I am very happy with how the hearts came out in my second try.  Very pleased indeed.  The hearts in the larger bars are spot on what I was going for, in fact.  The tiny hearts in the travel bars are pretty cute, too, although only two of the four are what I wanted, but I like them.  So these will probably be my entries unless I make another batch for the fun of it and they come out even better.  The soap is still pretty soft, for some reason, but with another week sitting out in the open air, I think they will be good to go for clean up and a final photo.  For now I am happy.


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Question for galaxyMLP: Is it acceptable to build the soap up to the point just before the solid color covers the design, do the swipe through the colors, then hide the design with the base color?




I had thought of doing that, too, Kittish, but thought if I did I'd be cheating.  What worked for me was to put my mold on a flat piece of cardboard and drew arrows of where to start and finish my swipes while I could still see the circles.  Then poured the top layer before doing my swipes.  The written diagram on the cardboard (& a bit on the mold itself, actually) really made the difference the second time.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 15, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> This is way harder than it looks.  I did one with a column, but now I feel is a cheat!



I used a column too.. was it cheating? I thought we were to do it in diffent ways and figure out which method works best for the design.. m confused now!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 15, 2018)

Kittish said:


> I have what I think is attempt number 2 in a nice, cozy oven along with several extra molds worth.
> 
> Question for galaxyMLP: Is it acceptable to build the soap up to the point just before the solid color covers the design, do the swipe through the colors, then hide the design with the base color?



I think you can - per the guidelines:

Note: try dragging the skewer a variety of ways to see how your soap changes! I wanted to try giving the end of the soap. Also try dragging the skewer through before adding the final layer of soap. You may get better results that way!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 15, 2018)

IMO the method is up to you as long as the heart design is created WITHIN the soap, not added ON the soap.


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

Cool.  I guess I missed that.  Sometimes it sure bears re-reading the rules/guidelines, doesn't it?


----------



## amd (Jan 15, 2018)

amd said:


> I think I screwed up my entry... I cut my loaf in sections and then I cut one section into bars. I cut it correctly, that's not the problem. The problem is that I majorly suck at hand cutting, so my first section has horridly wonky bars. So I decided to use my multi bar cutter (I don't have a single bar, unfortunately...) which cut the bars perfectly but also sliced an end cut from the "top" and "bottom" side of each bar, so my heart is no longer "hidden". Still a good entry, or not?



Quoting this so it doesn't get missed in the thread. Thoughts?


----------



## Kittish (Jan 15, 2018)

dibbles said:


> I think you can - per the guidelines:
> 
> Note: try dragging the skewer a variety of ways to see how your soap changes! I wanted to try giving the end of the soap. Also try dragging the skewer through before adding the final layer of soap. You may get better results that way!





DeeAnna said:


> IMO the method is up to you as long as the heart design is created WITHIN the soap, not added ON the soap.



Awesome! I have high hopes that the cut will come out nice, if it does I may well have my entry. Using the skewer before I added the final layer DID make it far easier to see where I needed to drag it, no need to guess where my hidden colors were (and I had beautiful hearts right on top before I covered them up).


----------



## neonstudy (Jan 15, 2018)

My attempt #2 was still kind of blobby. I'm doing citric acid tests in small molds (4" log), so did attempt #3 as my citric acid test and it turned out way better. So I didn't cut the log at all vertically, just did one cut horizontally, but having the extra area was really good to make a heart with extra space all around it.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 15, 2018)

For my third attempt I used a slab mold instead of a loaf, and put PVC couplings in after the base was poured in an attempt to corral the colors for the heart swirl. In my previous attempt, the colors kind of spread out to the sides so it wasn't completely hidden in the loaf but the top and bottom were. 

Anyway, the couplings kind of worked. I think it would have worked better if they were bigger. My batter got thicker than I would have liked, though, so the circles didn't spread out as much once the couplers were removed. And out of the whole slab, I got one bar with a heart of all the colors, and another two with a 'kind-of' heart in the center color. 

I may try again, but I'm finding that my inventory of squashed peach pit soaps is getting pretty big. And I think it is almost as hard to know where to cut as it is to know where to drag the skewer.


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

Yes, dibbles, I found the cut to be a bit of guesswork in one of mine, as well.  I thought it was halfway down and it ended up being a bit lower to actually find the hidden heart.  So I think a solution might be to put a different colored ring around the outer edge only before adding the final top layer.  Then you'd have a cutting guide.  It could always be planed off or left on as one desired.


----------



## amd (Jan 15, 2018)

Here's what I did...
I split my batter pretty evenly into thirds, poured a thin layer (about 1/3 of it) of base color then poured my columns inside of my marks - every few pours I built up the sides and in between the columns with my base color. I was left with just enough base color completely over the columns and then did one long pull through the center of my mold along the length. Because of the way I setup my pour (keeping the base color a thin layer), I was able to simply cut my loaf into sections, and then cut the bars from the sections, without any guess work on where the column is. The first section I cut into thirds, and each bar has part of the column (heart) in it. The other 3 sections I only cut into 2 bars (that's when I switched from my clumsy hand cutting to the multi-cutter). So I think my whole point is: Don't be afraid to pour a thin base layer and a lot of color for the columns. Remember when you first start pouring the columns to get as close to the surface as possible to prevent breaking through the base layer. My first column has just a hint of color from when I didn't remember this little ditty, and the color barely broke through the base layer. I realized my mistake and corrected it for the other columns, so that is the only one that happened to.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 15, 2018)

I used disposable piping bags for building my columns, and thought about using it for the base color as well (and it would have made things easier). It's super easy to control flow rate, and to keep even fairly thin batter from breaking through with the bags, plus you're pouring from a narrower opening, so it's also easier to control drawing shapes with the soap (like circles- round, round, round, round, I get around...). It's also slower, because of those narrower openings, so if your batter is thickening up fast it may not work well. I split and colored my batter when it was just BARELY at thin trace, then used the SB to bring my main color to med-thick trace so it would help corral the thinner batter I made the columns with.


----------



## toxikon (Jan 15, 2018)

I used toilet paper tubes to make my columns... it seemed to work pretty well. I'll know tonight when I attempt the cut!


----------



## Kittish (Jan 15, 2018)

toxikon said:


> I used toilet paper tubes to make my columns... it seemed to work pretty well. I'll know tonight when I attempt the cut!



Huh, that's an interesting idea. I may have to try that in another batch at some point. Should make for nice, neat columns that don't drift to one side or another.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 15, 2018)

Kittish said:


> ...I split and colored my batter...



Oh, dear. I read this as "I spit..." and my eyes goggled out, thinking of you spitting soap batter into your mold. And then my brain finally caught up with my eyes. 

That was a good chuckle!


----------



## Kittish (Jan 15, 2018)

DeeAnna said:


> Oh, dear. I read this as "I spit..." and my eyes goggled out, thinking of you spitting soap batter into your mold. And then my brain finally caught up with my eyes.
> 
> That was a good chuckle!



Glad to give you a laugh. I had a sort of similar conversation with the MIL while I was making the soap, she made some comment about it smelled good enough to eat. My response was "you'd only try it ONCE" which made her laugh. Used a combination of petitgrain, bergamot, litsea cubeba, neroli and just a touch of elemi essential oils, so it smells really nice (and I hope the scent sticks). 

So it's cut, and looks pretty good. I'm thinking of taking one more shot at it though, using toxikon's idea of toilet paper tubes to keep the columns nice and neat, see if I can't get hearts in ALL the bars, not just some of them.


----------



## earlene (Jan 15, 2018)

I have used TP tubes before.  I found they can drift in the mold as I poured into them, so I had to hold them in place.  It was difficult when there were several in a long log mold.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 15, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Huh, that's an interesting idea. I may have to try that in another batch at some point. Should make for nice, neat columns that don't drift to one side or another.


 
Me too, totally going to try this!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 15, 2018)

One of the things I found using a longer tube to temporarily hold the batter for the heart -- the diameter of the heart at the bottom end was quite a bit smaller than the diameter of the heart at the top. I think when you pull the tube, the soap inside the tube travels along with the tube as you pull it upward. It ends up being more of an upside down cone shape, rather than a cylinder. It's not necessarily a bad thing really -- just unexpected.

One possibility to minimize this is to pull the tube reallllllyyyyy slllllowwwly and see if that helps the soap stay put. Or some kind of plunger inside the tube to hold the soap in place as the tube is pulled.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 15, 2018)

Mine is out of the mould, but not cut yet, still a bit soft. My batter was a bit fluid and even though I tried to hide the hearts with a top and bottom layer, they seem to have broken through. One end has quite a nice wispy heart going on, which is very cool. Cant wait to see what they look like inside.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 15, 2018)

Soapprentice said:


> I used a column too.. was it cheating? I thought we were to do it in diffent ways and figure out which method works best for the design.. m confused now!


 

is not a cheat, I was just joking.  Otherwise I would not done it.

I actually did another one, just as in the video too, and now I like both.  Not sure which one to pick. :think:


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 15, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> is not a cheat, I was just joking.  Otherwise I would not done it.
> 
> I actually did another one, just as in the video too, and now I like both.  Not sure which one to pick. :think:



Oh ok.. got it... that is a good dilemma to have


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 15, 2018)

toxikon said:


> I used toilet paper tubes to make my columns... it seemed to work pretty well. I'll know tonight when I attempt the cut!


 

Great idea.  I did not want to buy a column mold, so I made a batch of MP, and used a cookie cutter to go through it.  It was so hard!!!!!  It totally destroyed the cookie cutter,  but that is ok.  My hands are still hurting.


----------



## Soapprentice (Jan 16, 2018)

toxikon said:


> I used toilet paper tubes to make my columns... it seemed to work pretty well. I'll know tonight when I attempt the cut!



I used the kitchen napkins tubes for the columns... well, we got to do what we got to do..


----------



## toxikon (Jan 16, 2018)

Well I got some interesting results! I think they would've turned out much better if I'd been a bit more patient with my low-tracing batter - definitely poured it while it was too liquid.

I think one bar has a nice heart, the rest have some interesting patterns. One has a butt.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 16, 2018)

amd said:


> Quoting this so it doesn't get missed in the thread. Thoughts?





Yes, the cut you mentioned is perfectly fine!



Kittish said:


> I have what I think is attempt number 2 in a nice, cozy oven along with several extra molds worth.
> 
> 
> 
> Question for galaxyMLP: Is it acceptable to build the soap up to the point just before the solid color covers the design, do the swipe through the colors, then hide the design with the base color?




Yes, this is more than acceptable as some other wonderful members pointed out!  



Thank you everyone for all of your hard work on this. Love the toilet paper roll idea. Can’t wait to see the entries. 

Sorry about the piles of muddled “peach” soaps piling up as you trouble shoot the method!


----------



## earlene (Jan 16, 2018)

I am considering using my thinly cut bars from the rejected batch and building a layered tile type soap.  Sort of like we did for the mosaic soap challenge, but more as individual soaps to build them up into normal sized bath soap.  Even though I rejected them as entries, I still like them and think they'd make a pretty soap sandwiched together.  They're too pretty to shred and I already have so many travel soaps, I may never run out.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 16, 2018)

My first attempt made the same as the video has turned out well, though still too soft to properly cut, I did cut one side of the loaf to see inside, I definitely have some Picasso-ish hearts. I'm trying to be patient and wait a bit longer for the other side as I think it might be better. I have an idea to hopefully improve the shape of the hearts so might give it another go if I get time before the entry closes. Still need to make my soap dough batter for feb. eek!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 17, 2018)

The one I made like the video, turned out ok.  But the colors not as I expected 


:headbanging:


----------



## artemis (Jan 18, 2018)

1. Kittish
2. dibbles - <3 this!
3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!
4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.
5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....
6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!
7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.
8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time
9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.
10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!
11. Primrose - yep I'm in.
12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.
13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!
14. SoapAddict415
15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 
16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'
17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo
18. SunRiseArts ��
19. Mommycarlson - Fine, you talked me into it! 
20. Scard- Time to get my feet wet?!
21. Traumabrew
22. Artemis-- oh, alright... I'll play


----------



## artemis (Jan 18, 2018)

So, I was making my soap dough and realized that I had the right number of colors for this challenge! I wasn't interested in the challenge, but now that I had the soap right there in front of me, how could I not try?


----------



## Kittish (Jan 18, 2018)

I need one more toilet paper roll to try that for making color columns. I've got the two I have so far all wrapped up with packing tape inside and out, so hopefully they won't get too soggy and floppy (and to keep any bits of paper out of my soap).


----------



## earlene (Jan 19, 2018)

*Kittish*, when I used tp rolls, I didn't tape them.  They did not get soggy or floppy at all.  I even saved them thinking I'd use them again and they got even more firm with the soap coating.  After a while I threw them out because I did not use them again.


----------



## amd (Jan 19, 2018)

Any one else super excited to see the entries? Reading through all the techniques used, I can't wait to see the different results that everyone gets.


----------



## earlene (Jan 20, 2018)

amd said:


> Any one else super excited to see the entries? Reading through all the techniques used, I can't wait to see the different results that everyone gets.



Yes!  I came looking for the entry thread even!  

I did make one more soap that may possibly be an hidden heart.  It's my first rimmed soap that I made today.  So I may enter the one I made last week, or I made like this one even better, who knows?

But it'll probably be last week's effort first just because I can change my entry later.  AND I want to post pictures!


----------



## Kittish (Jan 20, 2018)

I'm going to take one more run at it, using the cardboard tubes. If it doesn't work out well, I'll use my second attempt as my entry. It's got several nice, clear hearts but I want to try to see if I can get them a little more uniform in all the bars.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 20, 2018)

Oh, my second try was trouble from the get-go. Ugh. I'm expecting it to be a muddled mess. :think: Let's hope it looks better when it's cut tomorrow than it did going into the mold tonight.


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 20, 2018)

How do I enter so I can vote?


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 20, 2018)

Read the rules in Post #1. Add your name to the sign-up list -- the last version is in Post #141. And get your soap made -- you only have a few days to participate!!!


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 20, 2018)

1. Kittish

2. dibbles - <3 this!

3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!

4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.

5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....

6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!

7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.

8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time

9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.

10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!

11. Primrose - yep I'm in.

12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.

13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!

14. SoapAddict415

15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 

16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'

17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo

18. SunRiseArts ��

19. Mommycarlson - Fine, you talked me into it! 

20. Scard- Time to get my feet wet?!

21. Traumabrew

22. Artemis-- oh, alright... I'll play

23. KattChaos


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 20, 2018)

I think I'll finally get the chance to attempt the challenge tomorrow. I'm testing a new recipe so why not try a new technique too?


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 21, 2018)

My smallest batch ever . I hope I did the swirl right. I used toilet paper tubes but I think my heart's may be closer to the bottom than the center. I'll find out tomorrow when I come home from work.


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 21, 2018)

Im not going to make it this month, sorry. Time ran out and I’ll be away until next weekend. So sorry Galaxy. Thanks for the challenge.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 21, 2018)

My trial #2 turned into an expert study in how to make vague blobs, not cute hearts. I can only see faint muddled traces of my brilliant color scheme. 

I'm trying to look at the bright side -- the colors aren't horrible, the blobs aren't obscene, and the soap smells good.


----------



## earlene (Jan 21, 2018)

I have yet to cut my third soap that should have hidden hearts in them.  It was also my very first ever rimmed soap, so I am excited about this soap on several levels.  So far so good as a rimmed soap goes, but since it's just out of the oven and not firmed up enough for cutting, the hearts remain to be seen.  With this one, I used the 'create the heart before covering it up' technique.  I just hope I cut the bars in the right places because I did not mark the mold where to make the cuts and don't even remember how many layers of hearts I made (3 or 4 probably).

I am anxiously awaiting the opening of the entry thread so I can see everyone's creations.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 21, 2018)

I wasn't going to try a third time, but I had time to make soap yesterday. One of DH's favorite FOs is BBs Rustic Woods and Rum and I haven't made any for a long time so thought I'd do that. I decided to try the challenge one more time. RW&R discolors, so I decided to use sandalwood for the colored part. I used my pipe couplers again. I've never thought of RW&R as an accelerator, and it really isn't, but it moves along a bit quicker than the SW. Since the base batter was thicker than the batter poured for the hearts, it kept everything together very nicely when the couplers were removed. I ended up with six bars with hearts just the way I've wanted them to be all along. I'm so glad I tried again, and thought I'd pass along what worked for me in case anyone else is still trying. 

Now that I know what my entry will be, here are my other two tries. The pink one is Black Raspberry Vanilla, the green is a lemongrass and cedar EO blend. Sorry the first one is sideways.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 21, 2018)

*My post of fails .... *

dibbles those are amazing!

Here are two attempts, I decided to go with my column one.

The CP one the background was supposed to be hot pink, not pale, and the neon mica I have is water soluble, and forgot to premix, so I have lots of specs.  And I hate that.

My MP is ok, but I had trouble slicing it .... still not happy.

I may still give it one more try ....:think:


----------



## amd (Jan 21, 2018)

Is the entry thread up yet? I'm on the mobile app and can't find it.


----------



## isha (Jan 22, 2018)

Even I'm not able to find the entry posting thread


----------



## Primrose (Jan 22, 2018)

Its not there yet ... Patience


----------



## earlene (Jan 22, 2018)

I cut my rimmed hidden heart soap today.  The two I found look good, but I didn't want to cut all the bars a second time, so I will leave the others hidden for now.  It's still a bit too soft to finish the clean-up, planing and beveling, but once that's done, I think they will look pretty nice.  At this point, though I am still leaning for entering my second hidden hearts soap.

*GalaxyMLP,* are you okay?  I hope things are going well and life is full and happy.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 22, 2018)

Those are some very awesome hidden heart soaps! My heart is still hiding lol. I think this is a epic fail. It smells wonderful though. I used a cranberry chutney scent from Wellington fragrances.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 22, 2018)

I wasn't planning to do a third try, but I did anyway yesterday afternoon. I felt frustrated that Try #2 came out so poorly and wanted to prove to myself that I can really do this, rather than just be lucky. Inadvertently annoyed DH who wanted something to eat, not some more soap. He's usually a good sport about my soaping, so his grumpy 'tude was kind of unusual. I made up to him later with a good supper. Cut the soap today -- yay! I got more hearts on Try #3.


----------



## dibbles (Jan 22, 2018)

^^^ exactly how I was feeling, DeeAnna. I kind of hate it when soap defeats me.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jan 22, 2018)

earlene said:


> *GalaxyMLP,* are you okay?  I hope things are going well and life is full and happy.



Thanks for the concern. I'm sorry for the delay everyone! I'm getting the entry thread up now. 

Thank you so much for your patience.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 23, 2018)

dibbles said:


> ^^^ exactly how I was feeling, DeeAnna. I kind of hate it when soap defeats me.


 

Me three ... at least I am in good company!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 23, 2018)

Just made another one, hope its ready to cut before the deadline because I think it may turn out better than my first attempt ... Fingers crossed. Was definitely a labour of love, while doing a column pour and holding the toilet rolls in place as they wanted to float away, I somehow managed to splash some lye milk onto my face, interestingly lye milk tastes like lemon juice, my cheek was mildly burning but I didn't dare go wash off until I'd finished LOL all kidding aside I have a pretty high tolerance to lye and soap batter and apart from a bit of a dry spot on my cheek I'm fine. Stoked to see how this one turns out!


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 23, 2018)

This is my non-entry first try. I just wanted cleaner edges on my heart. I think I'll use this batch to practice felting.


----------



## earlene (Jan 23, 2018)

*Jewels*, I LOVE your Purple heart!

But, Oh My Gosh, I love all the entries.  Each and every one of them!  It is going to be so hard to vote for only three!

Here is my third attempt, which I chose not to enter, even though I do like it, as I like my second attempt more.


----------



## mommycarlson (Jan 23, 2018)

Jewels, those purples....wow!  And I love the edges of the heart, reminds me of when we were kids and we burned the edges of paper


----------



## toxikon (Jan 23, 2018)

Entries are stunning so far... mine look awful by comparison LOL. Oh well, I'll saddle up and take my photo tonight. :mrgreen:


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 23, 2018)

earlene said:


> *Jewels*, I LOVE your Purple heart!
> 
> But, Oh My Gosh, I love all the entries.  Each and every one of them!  It is going to be so hard to vote for only three!



Thank you, earlene! I'm envious of your entry. It's beautiful.....and you're right....it's already obvious that voting will be difficult.


----------



## jewels621 (Jan 23, 2018)

mommycarlson said:


> Jewels, those purples....wow!  And I love the edges of the heart, reminds me of when we were kids and we burned the edges of paper



Thanks, mommycarlson! It's just straight up Purple Vibrance from Nurture.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 23, 2018)

Here are some of the overflow soaps from my entry. 






I love the puppy dog paw mold, and it's a big hit so far with kids, too.


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 23, 2018)

The entries all look so beautiful! I tried the challenge again when I got home from work. I'm going to unmold and cut it when I come home tomorrow. Hopefully it turns out better than my first attempt.
Earlene, I love your rimmed heart!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 23, 2018)

Such lovely entries already. I’m hoping to get mine cleaned up tomorrow. I probably won’t have time to get photos until Thursday. So far, I am very impressed. Good job everyone :clap:


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 23, 2018)

Kittish said:


> Here are some of the overflow soaps from my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a Blue's Clue!!


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 23, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> I found a Blue's Clue!!


Lol! 

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Misschief (Jan 23, 2018)

Wow, you guys!! I'm almost glad I didn't enter this challenge. Voting is going to be so difficult! All of your soaps are amazing!


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 23, 2018)

Misschief said:


> Wow, you guys!! I'm almost glad I didn't enter this challenge. Voting is going to be so difficult! All of your soaps are amazing!



Yep - they're looking good!


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 24, 2018)

whoa, the entries so far are out of the world ... maybe because is galaxy challenge?  :think: :mrgreen:

Amazing stuff you guys!


----------



## isha (Jan 24, 2018)

Wow !!! All entries are. Just amazing...


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 24, 2018)

So, I couldn't sleep last night and I think I came up with a way to do the "Hidden Heart Swirl" with MP. But... before I try, is it okay if I use a "non-conventional mold?" I don't have a silicone mold right now that would work for this.


----------



## earlene (Jan 24, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> So, I couldn't sleep last night and I think I came up with a way to do the "Hidden Heart Swirl" with MP. But... before I try, is it okay if I use a "non-conventional mold?" I don't have a silicone mold right now that would work for this.





galaxyMLP said:


> Allowed molds were:
> 
> Loaf molds, Slab molds, column molds, container/makeshift molds.



So, yes, I would say a non-conventional mold fits the bill.


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 24, 2018)

earlene said:


> So, yes, I would say a non-conventional mold fits the bill.


I thought so. I read it yesterday and it said all that but for some reason when I read it earlier it didn't or I missed. Thank you, Bunches


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 24, 2018)

I can't wait to get home! I attempted the challenge again last night & I'll get to cut it today. If it turned out like my first attempt then I'll just sit back & continue to admire all of the successful soaps, they are all so colorful & beautiful!

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 24, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> So, I couldn't sleep last night and I think I came up with a way to do the "Hidden Heart Swirl" with MP. But... before I try, is it okay if I use a "non-conventional mold?" I don't have a silicone mold right now that would work for this.


 

I love MP, so I can't wait to see what you make!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

Seeing everyone's entry photos makes me VERY impatient to go home and cut and photograph mine! I have attempt #1 but I'm waiting to see how #2 is, because I think its going to be better. I've got some beautiful valentines overflow soaps as well, I've really enjoyed this challenge!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

I cannot for the life of me get my photos to load


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

This is my first attempt, hopefully this attempt at getting photos uploaded works! This was made with the technique in the video. I'm happy with the hearts but unhappy I forgot to mix my TD properly


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh and some heart shaped soaps with the excess batter which I think turned out really cute 

OK so it took four hours and downloading the app by my entry is finally uploaded


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 25, 2018)

Well. I'm sorry to disappoint but there will not be a MP entry for this Challenge. My heart came out looking like a pumpkin. I melted all back down. I won't have time to try again. On the bright side though I have A. learned how to make a Hidden Pumpkin & B. I always have February's Challenge!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

Oh Katt that hidden pumpkin comment made my day  please don't apologise or feel bad, we all know how soaping - and life - goes! Please share a photo of your pumpkin soap


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

Big thank you to whoever fixed my entry post!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 25, 2018)

Hey, hidden pumpkins are way better than hidden blobs! 

Lovely entries this month, y'all! I'm having a blast seeing all the ways people are interpreting this Challenge. And I'm getting great ideas about lovely color combinations -- you are giving me more courage to be bolder with the colors I use.

And that reminds me -- I need to get my pics taken and uploaded too.....


----------



## toxikon (Jan 25, 2018)

Holy crap Dibbles!!! :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## dibbles (Jan 25, 2018)

Now that my entry is finally photographed and posted, I'm going to post pictures of these little bars which were from the smaller strip of soap cut from the slab because even though there aren't any hearts I think they are pretty stinkin' cute.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 25, 2018)

Okay, somebody put me out of my misery. 

Is Red Lake 30 a bleeding colorant?

My third batch went really well -- nice pour, pretty hearts, etc. But in the several days since I unmolded and cut the soap, the color has changed from a cute blue and white theme with accents of pink (that red lake!), lavender, and aqua ... to a dull, muddy blue-purplish mess. 

I was soooo looking forward to adding a pretty pink to my soaping colorants, and I didn't do my research before I bought. :think:


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 25, 2018)

Yay! I got a heart but my third color didn't show so I can't enter it into the challenge. Oh well, guess I'll just have to continue to admire all of the very beautiful & successful soaps!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 25, 2018)

SoapAddict415 said:


> Yay! I got a heart but my third color didn't show so I can't enter it into the challenge. Oh well, guess I'll just have to continue to admire all of the very beautiful & successful soaps!



Oh bummer  At least post a picture here. I heart looking at all the hearts!


----------



## earlene (Jan 25, 2018)

There are some really awesome soaps in the entry thread!  It's getting harder and harder to even choose a top ten, let alone only 3.  Great work, everyone!


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 25, 2018)

Here are my oops pictures. 

First, the pretty blue and white soaps with blobs that were supposed to be hearts but wanted to be blobs instead. The colors in the photo are fairly true to life.

Second, the mystifying morphing muddy mess that had really cute hearts before the color morphed. The colors look better in the photo than in real life, unfortunately. It's interesting how many of these soaps show the heart pattern, but the lower right soap looks more like a ginko leaf. I wonder why that is?

Third, a pic showing the two tubes I used for the main pour (the larger outer tube is in a pitcher just in case it leaks) and the silicone mold for the extra soap batter.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 25, 2018)

I see those hearts and think they are great!


----------



## dibbles (Jan 25, 2018)

DeeAnna, I think there must be a typo. Clouds, not blobs. In a pretty blue sky. And you should enter your morphed color soap. They have some very lovely hearts. ETA: Oops - I see you did enter. So all is right in the world.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 26, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> Well. I'm sorry to disappoint but there will not be a MP entry for this Challenge. My heart came out looking like a pumpkin. I melted all back down. I won't have time to try again. On the bright side though I have A. learned how to make a Hidden Pumpkin & B. I always have February's Challenge!


 

Been wanting to try it.  I had an idea ....  How did you do yours?  Can you share your process?


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 26, 2018)

dibbles said:


> now that my entry is finally photographed and posted, i'm going to post pictures of these little bars which were from the smaller strip of soap cut from the slab because even though there aren't any hearts i think they are pretty stinkin' cute.


 

stunning!


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 26, 2018)

SunRiseArts said:


> Been wanting to try it.  I had an idea ....  How did you do yours?  Can you share your process?


I took a Tall plastic cup... It's one of those Orange ones From Hooter's. Lol I rubbed the sides down with Olive Oil so it wouldn't stick. I prepared and cut 6 stripes of thin MP to create a soap rim on the outside so I would know where to cut my loaves. 

I wrapped one at the bottom. Filled it with the base color, I let it cool. I then put the next soap rim around the inside, made sure it was touching the other. Poured the base color half way up the "rim" then poured my two colors in the middle just enough to reach the top of the "rim." 

I then gave it a couple seconds about 30 and I put the chopstick down the middle of the colorful blob... Just once. It looked like a legit heart at that point. I repeated that process until I only had enough space left in the cup for one last "layer." I then did the exact same thing I did with the very first one. 

I think what I'm gonna do when I try again (probably Saturday) is get a shorter container and just do the EXACT samething but this time just one single bar with the heart in the middle. 

I'm determined to get it right. If you try it how I did don't show me the results or anything until I either give up or atleast get close. Lol Since I'm a newbie I wanna learn from figuring it out myself. 

I'm so sorry about my "instructions!!" I really suck at putting together words when trying to go into detail. Hopefully you can understand it & it was around somewhat helpful


----------



## BattleGnome (Jan 26, 2018)

The entries look great. I’m suddenly very happy that time got away from me and I couldn’t get an entry made


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 26, 2018)

1. Kittish

2. dibbles - <3 this!

3. newbie- I have an eye to doing this a bit differently but still ending up with a heart in the middle. That's okay, I hope!

4. earlene - Hooray! I've been away from the challenges for too long, so am looking forward to this one.

5. BattleGnome - which mold, which mold, which mold....

6. Mx6inpenn - I haven't gotten a challenge submitted on time in ages, so I'm looking to break the streak!

7. Penelopejane - this is way outside my comfort zone. I'll try.

8. Isha- I'm excited will be my 1st entry. I've done one with just 2 colours m will give it a try with 3 colours this time

9. SaltedFig - Hmmmm.

10. Soapprentice - Let’s figure this out!

11. Primrose - yep I'm in.

12. jewels621 - I'll give a (s)whirl.

13. toxikon - Sounds interesting!

14. SoapAddict415

15. amd - maybe this will scare away the soap gremlins! 

16. DeeAnna - I've been puzzling on this all afternoon and still don't quite have a plan. Oh, well, here goes nuthin'

17. neonstudy - First challenge woo hoo

18. SunRiseArts ��

19. Mommycarlson - Fine, you talked me into it! 

20. Scard- Time to get my feet wet?!

21. Traumabrew

22. Artemis-- oh, alright... I'll play

23. KattChaos

24.cherrycoke216 - hopefully I can cut before deadline…

Sent from my SM-G532G using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SoapAddict415 (Jan 26, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Oh bummer  At least post a picture here. I heart looking at all the hearts!





You can see my 3rd color in the second pic. This was fun. I'll definitely try it again one day.

Sent from my Z828 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## dibbles (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for posting! I'm so sorry your third color didn't show because I think they turned out so nicely. They look very elegant to me.


----------



## earlene (Jan 26, 2018)

Primrose said:


> View attachment 27243
> 
> 
> This is my first attempt, hopefully this attempt at getting photos uploaded works! This was made with the technique in the video. I'm happy with the hearts but unhappy I forgot to mix my TD properly



Love the hearts.  What's a few little glycerin rivers among friends?  It took me a long time to manage to get some.  Try as I may, I was not able to do it on purpose.  Only recently have I actually been able to see some in one of my soaps.  I say, say you meant that to happen.



dibbles said:


> Now that my entry is finally photographed and posted, I'm going to post pictures of these little bars which were from the smaller strip of soap cut from the slab because even though there aren't any hearts I think they are pretty stinkin' cute.



They are darn cute!  I really like the look.



SoapAddict415 said:


> View attachment 27292
> View attachment 27293
> 
> You can see my 3rd color in the second pic. This was fun. I'll definitely try it again one day.
> ...



Those are really nice.  Are you sure you can't see even a tinge of a third color.  Maybe is you squint your eyes?


----------



## earlene (Jan 26, 2018)

*Cherrycoke216*, your picture is missing from the entry thread.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 27, 2018)

earlene said:


> *Cherrycoke216*, your picture is missing from the entry thread.


Can you see it now,dear Earlene?


----------



## Kittish (Jan 27, 2018)

So here's the third attempt. Not thrilled with it. I used indigo infused oil for the main color. It's a very meh grey in person and getting even more so. The yellow and orange were very thin when I poured them, so didn't swirl all that well. I like the way they not quite mixed though, looks like fire. 

This is scented with coconut pulp co2 extract, though I'm all but certain it didn't survive the lye monster. I'll give it a few weeks and see if the scent comes back, but I'm not really hopeful. 

The toilet paper tubes did help keep my columns nice and tidy, and I didn't have too much trouble with them drifting in the mold. They wanted to drift, but were easy to keep pretty much where I wanted them.


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 27, 2018)

Can anyone see this comment?! 

I've commented a couple times directly to people and I haven't Recieved any comments back about it. I'm thinking that maybe they aren't going threw everything even though I can see them.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 27, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> Can anyone see this comment?!
> 
> I've commented a couple times directly to people and I haven't Recieved any comments back about it. I'm thinking that maybe they aren't going threw everything even though I can see them.



I can see this one. Lots of people only check the forum maybe once a day, too, and there are people all around the world.


----------



## KattChaos (Jan 27, 2018)

Kittish said:


> I can see this one. Lots of people only check the forum maybe once a day, too, and there are people all around the world.


Oh I know. I meant I didn't think they were showing up. It always tells me that it failed to upload my comment but then it shows up anyways.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 27, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> Oh I know. I meant I didn't think they were showing up. It always tells me that it failed to upload my comment but then it shows up anyways.



Ahh, thought you meant the people, not your comments. Sorry. I don't use the app, so I don't have any suggestions or ideas, sorry again.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 27, 2018)

KattChaos said:


> I took a Tall plastic cup... It's one of those Orange ones From Hooter's. Lol I rubbed the sides down with Olive Oil so it wouldn't stick. I prepared and cut 6 stripes of thin MP to create a soap rim on the outside so I would know where to cut my loaves.
> 
> I wrapped one at the bottom. Filled it with the base color, I let it cool. I then put the next soap rim around the inside, made sure it was touching the other. Poured the base color half way up the "rim" then poured my two colors in the middle just enough to reach the top of the "rim."
> 
> ...


 

Makes sense.  I understood it! lol

If you pour at a hotter temperature, you will get it,  but you run the risk of the colors melting too much.

I had a different idea on doing it, but I ran out of time.  I cannot believe this month is gone!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 27, 2018)

BattleGnome said:


> The entries look great. I’m suddenly very happy that time got away from me and I couldn’t get an entry made


Aw... don't say that, we learn from each other, whether it's a perfect batch or soap gremlins peeed on our soaps just to marking their territory.


----------



## Kittish (Jan 27, 2018)

SRA- I love that stained glass look you got with your hearts! Beautiful soap.


----------



## earlene (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes, *cherrycoke*, I saw you added the photo.  I have never used the app so did not know it made adding photos difficult.  I have a lot of trouble posting to the forum from my tablet, but I don't use the app on my tablet either.  In fact, I even have trouble reading the forum from my tablet.  Advancing from one page in a thread to the next page is part of the problem.  So I tend to avoid the forum when on my tablet because it is frustrating.  I don't even try on my phone because my eyes don't like that little tiny screen.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you Kittish!


----------



## Primrose (Jan 30, 2018)

Is January closed now, and should we be voting?


----------



## penelopejane (Jan 30, 2018)

Primrose said:


> Is January closed now, and should we be voting?



You will get an email with the voting survey and your password when it’s time to vote.


----------



## Primrose (Jan 30, 2018)

I realise that, I was just wondering what was happening as its 31st Jan (here in Australia)


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Jan 31, 2018)

Primrose said:


> I realise that, I was just wondering what was happening as its 31st Jan (here in Australia)


I think/hope it's just life got in the way.


----------



## amd (Feb 1, 2018)

The forum is showing that the last time @galaxyMLP  was here was last Friday. Anyone else a bit concerned for her welfare? I know how life goes, but where I'm at Influenza A is running rampant (we currently have 3 employees in the hospital and nearly 100 students out of school in our little 21k population town, that's HUGE) and would like to at least make sure she's healthy and able, even if she is a bit busy. Anyone know her personally?


----------



## dibbles (Feb 1, 2018)

amd said:


> The forum is showing that the last time @galaxyMLP  was here was last Friday. Anyone else a bit concerned for her welfare? I know how life goes, but where I'm at Influenza A is running rampant (we currently have 3 employees in the hospital and nearly 100 students out of school in our little 21k population town, that's HUGE) and would like to at least make sure she's healthy and able, even if she is a bit busy. Anyone know her personally?



I hope all is well with her too.


----------



## Primrose (Feb 1, 2018)

I'm wondering if our mods are very busy with the forum change, as the Feb challenge hasn't kicked off yet either. I am sure things will get back on track but I do hope galaxy is ok too


----------



## newbie (Feb 1, 2018)

Holy crap. I will email her right now. She didn't let us know she had run into any difficulties. Will get back to you ASAP.


----------



## SunRiseArts (Feb 1, 2018)

So there is no vote yet?  Am I missing anything?


----------



## newbie (Feb 1, 2018)

Survey link is on the entry thread and passwords were sent. Please refer to the entry thread for the link and explanation for why two people don't have their pics on the actual survey, forcing you to come back to the entry thread and gaze upon them from there.


----------



## Soapmaker123 (Feb 1, 2018)

Non-entry photo . . . just twirling and swirling the soap-mixing pot . . .


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 1, 2018)

Earlene's and Jewel's soaps are not on the judging list.  Go to the entry thread, look at them and then choose.


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Feb 2, 2018)

Hope GalaxyMLP is well, and thanks Newbie for putting up voting  page.
Since I didn't receive password PM,   I wonder when does the voting ends?

Sent from my SM-G532G using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 2, 2018)

I didn't get an entry in this time 

Do I vote or should I leave me out?
(Happy to go with whatever the done thing is)

Thanks to GalaxyMLP & newbie ...
(and to the entrants - such talent!).


----------



## Primrose (Feb 2, 2018)

The rules say everyone who signs up is eligible to vote, whether or not they enter


----------



## KattChaos (Feb 2, 2018)

When we the passcodes sent? I went threw and deleted all my emails today in preparation for it... I might have deleted it.


----------



## artemis (Feb 2, 2018)

cherrycoke216 said:


> Hope GalaxyMLP is well, and thanks Newbie for putting up voting  page.
> Since I didn't receive password PM,   I wonder when does the voting ends?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G532G using Soap Making mobile app


That's a good question: since there are glitches with the photos and the passwords being sent, will that affect when the poll closes?


----------



## toxikon (Feb 2, 2018)

Apt password, newbie! LOL. Oh well, life happens. I cast my vote! There certainly were some stunners, congrats to everyone who managed to get an entry in, that technique was tougher than it looked!


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

Because *Kittish*'s entry is not included, I've been waiting to vote.  I sure hope *Kittish* comes along and helps get her photo in, as I can't find it anywhere else.  She hasn't been on since the voting was posted, so I assume she does not know her entry is not included.  For some reason her photos in several threads have gone missing since the conversion.

To be fair, of course, the polling should remain open at least a few days more because of the conversion glitch affecting the entry photos.  Not so much mine or *jewels*' because you all can still see those by going back to the Entry thread, but because of *Kittish*'s entry.  After all, she was the first to sign up and she worked really hard on this, just like the rest of us.


----------



## newbie (Feb 2, 2018)

I sound like a sociopath, but I just went and put up what I could put up to get the thing going. I will certainly leave it open for a while for voting. I'm still trying to figure out how to get the first two pictures in as well. I will put Kittish in as soon as I can find or get a picture but without them, I am doomed. If anyone is familiar with SurveyMonkey and also with the recent changes to the forum and can help me, that would be great. My argument for going ahead with it is that at least I am not ripping anyone off of the chance to win a fabulous prize.

I have tried several ways to add the two pics but nothing is working, from screenshots to pinterest pages, to links to Imgur to links to the forum page.


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

Wait!  What?  Fabulous prize!?!  Are you promising the winner an all expenses-paid trip to paradise?   Sign me up!  (Picture a Tongue-in-Cheek emoticon here.)


newbie said:


> My argument for going ahead with it is that at least I am not ripping anyone off of the chance to win a fabulous prize.
> 
> I have tried several ways to add the two pics but nothing is working, from screenshots to pinterest pages, to links to Imgur to links to the forum page.



How frustrating for you!  Thank you so much for your perseverance and dedication.  I wish I was familiar with SurveyMonkey so I could be of more help.


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 2, 2018)

Was this one of Kittish's entry photo's? I remember I was intrigued because she had used glow in the dark paint, and I didn't know that would work, so I took a copy to look at ...


----------



## earlene (Feb 2, 2018)

*SaltedFig*, I am not sure if that was the entry or the reject.  She may have rejected it for the wavy lines on the outer edges.  (_correction: my memory error - it was jewels who rejected a soap with wavy edges_)   And when she posted the photo (not now visible) of her reject soap (_correction: it was actually overflow soap she posted a photo of)_, she mentioned poured overflow batter into paw print cavity molds.  If you look in the Media section, you can see her photo (uploaded on Jan. 23) of that same soap next to paw print cavity molds filled at the same time, so it might be her reject soap.  But I liked it either way.

In re-reading her post of Jan. 23 on this thread, YES those have to the ones, *SaltedFig*!



Kittish said:


> Here are some of the overflow soaps from my entry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SaltedFig (Feb 2, 2018)

earlene said:


> *SaltedFig*, I am not sure if that was the entry or the reject.  She may have rejected it for the wavy lines on the outer edges.   And when she posted the photo (not now visible) of her reject soap, she mentioned poured overflow batter into paw print cavity molds.  If you look in the Media section, you can see her photo (uploaded on Jan. 23) of that same soap next to paw print cavity molds filled at the same time, so it might be her reject soap.  But I liked it either way.



That's what I was worried about, but if I remember correctly Kittish posted the glow in the dark photo in the entry thread, and didn't in the chat thread where her dog paw soap was. But I'm not at all certain. A careful review of her comments in each of the threads may help.

Hopefully Kittish can come back to help us out soon ...


----------



## earlene (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations *dibbles, amd *and* Primrose!  *

Wonderful soaps, everyone.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 7, 2018)

Congratulations dibbles, amd and Primrose! 

Congratulation to everyone who attempted this very difficult challenge and to those who produced an entry soap. Really excellent work by you all. 

Also thanks Newby for saving the day. 
I hope Galaxy is ok.


----------



## newbie (Feb 7, 2018)

All votes are in. I recused myself from voting since I put together the survey and had access to the results. I wasn't certain if or how I would announce results given the issues with loading pictures and Kittish's late addition. If there had been anything other than very clear results, I was going to defer doing any placements beyond what was obvious to me. However, the results are unequivocal to me and I feel confident they would be to anyone else.

Therefore:

*First place*, by one vote, goes to *Dibbles*.
A very close *Second place* belongs to *AMD*.
*Third place* was captured by *Primrose*.

Congrats to you three, to everyone who entered, and to everyone who tried the technique even once!

Thank you to everyone for putting up with the rather untidy process of the survey this month.

Yes, I just spoke with Galaxy earlier and she is okay, thank goodness!!! Her life got crazy busy. She said she would try to get on to post today but I told her as long as we knew she was alive and well, she should post only if she had a chance. Life comes before soap.


----------



## penelopejane (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know that Galaxy is fine. 
Life can get super crazy sometimes.


----------



## isha (Feb 8, 2018)

Congratulations to all the winners and participants... I enjoyed making it. N looking at others entries too..
Hoping for an exciting feb challenge too.. Recieved my mics supplies today [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## newbie (Feb 9, 2018)

Isha, I bumped the February challenge thread, so you would be sure to see it. I hope you will sign up!


----------



## isha (Feb 10, 2018)

Im making my dough today. Newbie. Lookng fwd for it


----------



## earlene (Feb 10, 2018)

newbie said:


> Isha, I bumped the February challenge thread, so you would be sure to see it. I hope you will sign up!





isha said:


> Im making my dough today. Newbie. Lookng fwd for it



*Isha*, you have to actually add your name to the sign up list here: 

https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/february-smf-challenge-soap-dough.69004/

I am looking forward to seeing you on the February challenge thread!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Feb 11, 2018)

Congrats dibbles,amd, and primrose. You have some stunning soaps.
And also congrats  who have entered the challenge. We have achieved something cool.


Glad to know that GalaxyMLP is alright, thanks for holding this challenge, and also thanks Newbie for putting together the survey monkey voting page.


----------

